# Fred Segal Beauty Workshops



## Lola London (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm looking to either enroll in make up school and/or take a few short classes to learn more about mu application and the industry. A MA reccomended the Fred Segal Beauty Workshops to me. Does anyone know a thing or two about their workshops? They look great and there's so many options! From hair to make up to fashion styling! I'm curious though if completion of these workshops is recognized and respected the same as going to a pro make up school?

http://shop.fredsegalbeauty.com/Workshops-C35.aspx

Please check it out and let me know!

-Lola


----------



## ChrisChick (Feb 27, 2007)

You know, I'm curious about these as well...they seem super pricey for a short amount of time but who knows?? 

I'm thinking about taking one of the more specialized ones after I finish MUD...were you thinking of attending school in LA??


----------



## Lola London (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisChick* 

 
_You know, I'm curious about these as well...they seem super pricey for a short amount of time but who knows?? 

I'm thinking about taking one of the more specialized ones after I finish MUD...were you thinking of attending school in LA??_

 

Yes! They are a bit pricey :/ 
They were reccomemned to me by someone in the fashion industry, so I would think they are pretty legit. 

How do you like MUD? I checked out MUD along with CMS, EI, MKC and a few more. I just want to study beauty/high fashion make up for photography. Do you have any recs for schools in LA?

TIA!
-Lola


----------

